# Asc Biller (implants)



## sblanchard (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi

I Do Billing For Asc Center And I Am Looking For A List Of Approved Prosthetic Devices Or Implants That Can Be Bill For Seperate Payment(medicare)

Thank You


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

I do not believe that there is a "list" out there.  Unfortunately as of Jan 2008 all of the common implant codes used in an ASC went to the N1 payment indicator.


----------



## sblanchard (Aug 7, 2008)

TANK YOU!!!!! do you know where i can find documentation about the indicators


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of good info here:

http://www.ascassociation.org/

Also I dont know what you are using, but Encoder Pro has the payment indicators, the CPT expert book also has them.


----------

